# Mill Fixture Plate



## springer (May 23, 2021)

Still just playing around so figured I'd make a fixture plate for future unknown projects. 

14.5"x14.5"x1", 3/8x16 holes every 1-1/4", and the top of each hole is interpolated to accept a slip fit 3/8" dowel pin.  Overall, I think it came out good.

Here is a test block I did as this was my first time tapping with a form tap.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here is an oh-sh** moment that almost ended with a broken end mill, but I stopped it just in time.  



And the rest of it.  121 holes total.  All the threads worked great and pins just barely slip in.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 23, 2021)

looking sweet @springer


----------



## Steve-F (May 23, 2021)

Nice! Fadal 40 x 20 ?


----------



## springer (May 23, 2021)

50


Steve-F said:


> Nice! Fadal 40 x 20 ?


50x20. I'm digging it.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 23, 2021)

The one I did is a piece of 12” x 24” x 3/4” aluminum jig plate, with (127) 1/2”-13 tapped holes and (126) 3/8”-16 tapped holes


----------

